# 30'' Backs on a 420..



## Mruester

So ive looked all around and cant seem to find any information on having 30'' silverbacks on a rancher 420. How easy is it to break an axle running this tire? Keep in mind i will mostly be riding in canefields and watery mud/ditches/ponds. I dont plan to get too serious with the bike no extreme bogging..oh and i have a clutch kit in it too!


----------



## walker

any tire can brake axles or whatever its all about thumb control.. the more gas you give it more likely stuff going to break.. i have 30 backs on mine but i have 69% gear reduction too.. pulls fine in mud in 3rd gear .. do you need 30 backs or do you want 30 backs thats what you have to ask yourself my runs 28 backs and they ride smooth and pull really good too


----------



## Mruester

I just love the look of big tires. Im also contemplating the 29.5 outlaws 1s or 2s. I have a 2" lift so 28s would look weird IMO. I can get 30" backs for $610 and 29.5 ol2's for $675. Are they worth the extra money?


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

OL2 ARE WORTH IT


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

And a ol2 measures 30.5"


----------



## redneckrancher420

Go with the ol2 and btw i would reccommend a gr. I just steped up to 29.5s recently but havent ridden with rthem yet. Had 28s with a gr and clutch kit and it made that thing an animal.


----------



## Mruester

How much and how hard is it to install a gear reduction?


----------



## whoolieshop

I have a buddy with a IRS Honda Rancher (im 99% sure) with a big gear reduction running 30's im sure he would be glad to give you some tips on how to do it as well as the In's and out's!

pm me your email addy or phone # and i'll pass it on to him!


----------



## redneckrancher420

Mruester said:


> How much and how hard is it to install a gear reduction?




Not terribly bad. My buddy installed mine and only took him bout 3hrs total. I wouldve done it myself but wasnt that comfortable with myself tearing into the motor. That and hes been working on hondas for years


----------



## Bruteforce10

Yea man if your going to put 30's or any tire that size please put a gear reduction it will definately be worth the money. Oh and also id go with the OL2's just cause they are newer and look awesome and for some reason im stuck to laws. IMO if you have a 30" back, 29.5" law, Or 30" moto monster on your 420 you will still get to the same places. One might just do it a little differently than the other. I say get which ever you want.


----------



## Brute650i

Where are you finding those prices on the laws?


----------



## Keith J

Exactly, that is cheap.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Polaris425

must be used. has to be. Or their not the 2's.


----------



## walker

or they are the heavy tires that came out 1st.. and like everyone else said i would look into getting a gear reduction also


----------



## Brute650i

They have to be the heavies or doesn't include shipping/tax. I know just how low that is and unless you know someone your not getting the new light OL2's for that price


----------



## Mruester

Ive decided to go with 30'' backs because im getting them at a great deal. Can someone explain where to get a gr kit and how much they usually run?


----------

